# I still turn a few.



## wayneis (Apr 19, 2006)

First is a Curly Koa Jr. Gent.








Chittum Burl Jr. Gent.





Mai Kair Burl Jr. Gent.








Hondurus Rosewood Burl Jr. Statesman







Box Elder Burl Churchill







Flame Box Elder Legero








Spalted Oak Cigar





Thanks for looking.

Wayne


----------



## Dario (Apr 19, 2006)

A few???

WOW!!!  [:0][:0][:0]

Great job on all of them!!!


----------



## Dario (Apr 19, 2006)

BTW, the Honduras Rosewood is my favorite..care to tell me where I can get my paws on some of those?  Been looking for some for a while now.  (email is okay [])


----------



## leehljp (Apr 19, 2006)

Beautiful! NICE! Wow!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 19, 2006)

Fine lookin bunch of pens, Wayne! I just can't decide which one I like best.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry Dario, that baby cost me my left ...(bodily part) in a trade.  LOL []  Just kiddin, I did get it in a trade but I gave up some premo pen blanks, I still have all my parts intact.  If the previous owner wishes I'll let him contact you, I don't know if he has any left.  Thanks for the compliment.

Wayne


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, that rosewood is pretty amazing. Great job on all your hard work![8D]


----------



## gerryr (Apr 19, 2006)

Beautiful pens, Wayne.  I'm really with Dario on wanting some of that Honduras Rosewood Burl.[]  But they're all great.


----------



## Dario (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Sorry Dario, that baby cost me my left ...(bodily part) in a trade.  LOL []  Just kiddin, I did get it in a trade but I gave up some premo pen blanks, I still have all my parts intact.  If the previous owner wishes I'll let him contact you, I don't know if he has any left.  Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Wayne



Wayne,

Judging from your line-up...I think I know who to contact (or bug) LOL. 

I did get one rosewood burl thru a trade from possibly the same person...as well as some Chittum and Mai Kair.

BTW, the Koa looks great too []


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2006)

Wayne,

Pens look great, but you knew that!!

Is that design on the cigar new?  Sloping gently at the top is very different from my interpretation of the same kit, but I think I like it-not sure yet.

It is unique (I believe)!!  Always impressed with unique.


----------



## chitswood (Apr 19, 2006)

Can't wait to see some snakewood pens[:0][:0][:0]
Those look Great!


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm glad to see your still at it Wayne.  Your fit and finish is some of the best.  

Sorry you can't make it this June[].  I was looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## angboy (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, that's really pretty box elder burl! But I'm really intrigued by the mai kair burl- I don't think I've ever seen it before! Where did you get it from?? They all look great!!!


----------



## knottyharry (Apr 19, 2006)

What a nice line up of pens. Fantastic job.
Harry


----------



## mick (Apr 19, 2006)

Wayne , those are some fantastic pens ....but the Churchill ....man that's SWEET!!!
with the Ligero a close second!!!![]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic looking pens Wayne!


----------



## jdavis (Apr 19, 2006)

Beautiful work


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, all very nice work. Something about that Churchill that I really like, I may have to try one of those. I haven't been real fond of them until now.


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice looking pens!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 19, 2006)

Wayne, don't you ever get tired of turning out perfect finishes?!?  BTW, what did you use to finish these pens? [)][)]


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 19, 2006)

Glad to see you are back in the shop when the mood strikes you.
You haven't missed a beat and your wood selection is allways tops []
Wonderfull looking pens.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 19, 2006)

William, It is getting a little old [V]  I guess that I need to screw up a couple to get the challenge back.  LOL   [}]  What finish did I use, hmmm I think that it starts with an E and ends with an o.  Working with wood like these is what make it fun, most of these are all for my private collection.  One just doesn't run into wood like this every day.

Wayne


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 19, 2006)

Magnificent, Wayne.  Simply splendid.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 21, 2006)

wayne,
    You havent lost your touch, excellent stuff!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 21, 2006)

It's been said before but those are great looking pens.

jim


----------



## laserturner (Apr 21, 2006)

Beautiful work on all of them Wayne, I love the Spalted oak with the black Cigar kit.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Apr 21, 2006)

Great work, Wayne.  They all look fantastic!


----------



## BigRob777 (May 11, 2006)

Wayne,
Very nice indeed.  I'm a real curly koa fan.  I saved two blanks for myself, from my exhibition grade.  I wish I could find more like that.  Keep up the good work.
Rob


----------



## huntersilver (May 11, 2006)

Nice looking pens!


----------



## Jim15 (May 11, 2006)

That is a great group of pens.

jim


----------



## challagan (May 11, 2006)

Wow, those are beautiful pens, all of them. That rosewood burl is just superb! 

Corey


----------



## its_virgil (May 12, 2006)

Wayne, 
All of them are nice as usual, but I'm particularly drawn to the Hondouran Rosewood burl...It is really, really, really nice. I'm jealous of some of the wood finds you continually turn up. Nice work.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Tropical (May 15, 2006)

Beautiful pens!  Love the colour of the Flame Box Elder.


----------



## GBusardo (May 15, 2006)

Awesome work!  I like the Flame Box Elder Legero  best. 
Gary


----------



## csb333 (May 15, 2006)

I like the Honduras Rosewood Burl, and the Box Elder Churchill has so much CLASS! - Chris


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 16, 2006)

DITTO [][][][][][][]


----------

